# Very little availability



## bendadin (May 20, 2018)

I decided to take a look at the on property studio availability in the 7 month window. Granted, I can't see duplicate availability (SSR most likely.) But I counted 202 rooms available throughout the seven month window with 2011 studios available. 

So, 214 days with 202 studios out of 2011. Those are some really bad odds (or great ones for DVD.)


----------



## TravelTime (May 20, 2018)

bendadin said:


> I decided to take a look at the on property studio availability in the 7 month window. Granted, I can't see duplicate availability (SSR most likely.) But I counted 202 rooms available throughout the seven month window with 2011 studios available.
> 
> So, 214 days with 202 studios out of 2011. Those are some really bad odds (or great ones for DVD.)



Are you a DVC member? If so, there is availability at Cooper Creek right now as well as SSR and Old Key West. At the 7 month mark, you can also get AK and Aulani fairly easily. We just made a bunch of changes to our reservations and were quite pleased with the results as DVC members.


----------



## Cyberc (May 21, 2018)

bendadin said:


> I decided to take a look at the on property studio availability in the 7 month window. Granted, I can't see duplicate availability (SSR most likely.) But I counted 202 rooms available throughout the seven month window with 2011 studios available.
> 
> So, 214 days with 202 studios out of 2011. Those are some really bad odds (or great ones for DVD.)



DVC is like any other timeshare based on 100% occupancy year around. I acknowledge that most timeshares never or rarely reaches anything closely to 100%. This is however different with dvc as they almost always reach close to 100% occupancy. During “fall frenzy” the 100% or close to it is reached faster than during summer time. It’s not uncommon to find availability 6-5 months out for the summer months but during the fall you need to book 11 months out to secure the room and view type you want. Certain room types are gone 2sec past 8am 11 months out when the booking window opens other rooms last longer but not past 7 months or even close to it. 

This is due to dvc being so popular, so members use their points on a yearly basis and points rarely go unused. In other timeshare systems weeks or points aren’t used every year and goes more frequently unused. 

With that being said SSR is always the last resort to fill, which is why dvc only or always deposits SSR into RCI


----------



## Dean (May 21, 2018)

bendadin said:


> I decided to take a look at the on property studio availability in the 7 month window. Granted, I can't see duplicate availability (SSR most likely.) But I counted 202 rooms available throughout the seven month window with 2011 studios available.
> 
> So, 214 days with 202 studios out of 2011. Those are some really bad odds (or great ones for DVD.)


That's as it should be.  Anything after day one 7 months out is pure gravy and many options won't be available even then esp for studios.  IMO understanding and using the wait list and 11 month window is key.  This is one of the reasons that buying off property for WDW is a risky venture that would require significant savings to be reasonable.


----------



## Lisa P (May 21, 2018)

Isn't 7 months out for the end of December... Christmas week?  I'm surprised there's much of anything at all.


----------



## Cyberc (May 21, 2018)

Lisa P said:


> Isn't 7 months out for the end of December... Christmas week?  I'm surprised there's much of anything at all.



First two weeks of December is very busy for Dvc and the rest is also busy so don’t expect to find anything during that month if you do it’s luck.


----------



## TravelTime (May 21, 2018)

I am a DVC member and I see a lot of availability for early December.


----------



## Cyberc (May 22, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I am a DVC member and I see a lot of availability for early December.


For the 1st week of dec I only see very limited availability for studios not even close to a whole week. 

Are you looking at all resorts or only resorts at wdw?


----------



## chriskre (May 22, 2018)

This is why I bought my 2nd DVC where I want to be staying most of the time (Poly).
The renters want studios so they are what is going to get booked first.  
Owners also want them to points stretch and since most are sleeping 5 now
well it's sardines to save money on the room so you can afford the parks.

This is surely now a place where you buy where you want to stay the most.
I own most of my points in SSR and rarely stay there but then I am an off
season traveler and actually prefer Kidani and have always gotten it when
I want it.  Maybe cause it's off the beaten path and inconvenient to the parks
for people without a car.   I just love the theming.  

Use the waitlist if you aren't getting what you want.
I've had luck with it too in getting some really nice surprise ressies.
I've not set them up myself online, I always let the reps do it.
Not sure it makes a difference but so far so good. 
I even got a BCV President's weekend WL once.  
Anything is possible with a little pixie dust.


----------



## littlestar (May 22, 2018)

I booked 2 studios and 2 two bedrooms at Aulani at the seven month window over the last few days and was pleasantly surprised to get everything I wanted. Even booked a standard view studio and island garden view which surprised me. I did it right at 8 a.m. when the 7 month window opened up.


----------



## TravelTime (May 22, 2018)

I just upgraded a 1 bedroom at Aulani to a 2 bedroom for our trip later this year. It was not available when I first checked. Then I checked last week, and it was available for our travel dates. At first, we wanted to save the points so that is why we booked the 1 br. But then we changed our mind bc a 2 br is not that many more points. We are on a wait list right now to switch from the Poly lake view studio to a overwater bungalow (thinking we will splurge on this for 2 nights if we can get the dates we want, otherwise save it for another trip). One of the days is available but not the second day, unless I change dates by one day, but that would cut into our Animal Kingdom days. Overall, I have not found it hard at all to book what we want at DVC because we bought 5 home resorts. Last minute changes esp in popular times are harder, but we knew that so we are happy if we can get a change at 6 months or less.


----------



## TravelTime (May 22, 2018)

chriskre said:


> This is why I bought my 2nd DVC where I want to be staying most of the time (Poly).
> The renters want studios so they are what is going to get booked first.
> Owners also want them to points stretch and since most are sleeping 5 now
> well it's sardines to save money on the room so you can afford the parks.
> ...



We are going to WDW for 10 days before Thanksgiving (right before the points value goes up). There is still a lot of availability for Old Key West and Saratoga Springs but everything else appears to be mainly booked. We are staying at VGF, AK and Poly. However, when I called this week to see if we could upgrade from the Poly lake view studio to a bungalow, a Cooper Creek 2 bedroom was available at this late date. It is gone now , of course. We decided to go on the wait list for the bungalow but it we don't get it, we are perfectly happy with our Poly lake view studio.


----------



## TravelTime (May 22, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> For the 1st week of dec I only see very limited availability for studios not even close to a whole week.
> 
> Are you looking at all resorts or only resorts at wdw?



You are right. I just checked again and there is very little availability at this point for early December except at OKW and SS. I must have been looking at the Poly bungalows when I did the search.


----------



## littlestar (May 23, 2018)

I was able to book at exactly 7 months a 2 bedroom VWL (Boulder Ridge) unit during Christmas week. I am thrilled I was able to switch the Saratoga reservation I made at 11 months to the lodge for our friends. Granted I booked right at 8 am when the window opened! Have I mentioned I LOVE my Disney SSR points?


----------



## blondietink (May 23, 2018)

I was able to book a 1 bedroom BLT Lake View at exactly 8 am 7 months out for the 3rd week of October.  There was a lot to choose from besides BLT.  We would have loved Poly but then they are all studios and we are 4 adults, so we try and avoid studios to save our sanity.  If we had wanted a studio at Poly we could have reserved it.


----------



## TravelTime (May 24, 2018)

I had 17 points left for my 2018 usage year and wanted to add a studio for our arrival day in November since we figure that is a "wasted" day by the time we check in after a long flight from California. I have been looking a few times a day since yesterday and I just booked a Boulder Creek studio for 16 points for one night on arrival day, which happens to be a Saturday. After that, we move to a VGF 1 br for 5 nights, AK 1 br for 3 nights and then we will travel down to Vero Beach for 2 nights in a 2 BR and end in Miami for 3 nights at Ritz Carlton Coconut Grove (using Marriott Rewards Points). It will be a 2 week trip. I think both DVC and MVC are fabulous!


----------



## Jan M. (May 24, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I had 17 points left for my 2018 usage year and wanted to add a studio for our arrival day in November since we figure that is a "wasted" day by the time we check in after a long flight from California. I have been looking a few times a day since yesterday and I just booked a Boulder Creek studio for 16 points for one night on arrival day, which happens to be a Saturday. After that, we move to a VGF 1 br for 5 nights, AK 1 br for 3 nights and then we will travel down to Vero Beach for 2 nights in a 2 BR and end in Miami for 3 nights at Ritz Carlton Coconut Grove (using Marriott Rewards Points). It will be a 2 week trip. I think both DVC and MVC are fabulous!



Were you able to book a savanna view unit at AK? We've really enjoyed them.


----------



## TravelTime (May 24, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> We're you able to book a savanna view unit at AK? We've really enjoyed them.



I booked a 1 br Value room at AK so I do not know what I will get. I am hoping we will see the savannah from the room.


----------



## TravelTime (May 24, 2018)

Folks may be amazed by this but I had a Poly deluxe studio lake view. Poly is one of my home resorts. I just canceled it because I thought we were spending too many days at Disney and switched to a 2 br in Vero Beach. Someone got very lucky and snagged my Poly studio at less than 6 months out. So if you are constantly looking online on DVC, things do become available at later dates.


----------



## blondietink (May 24, 2018)

The value rooms at AK Jambo House are mostly parking lot views.


----------



## Jan M. (May 24, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I booked a 1 br Value room at AK so I do not know what I will get. I am hoping we will see the savannah from the room.



I believe that will be a standard view unit which means no savanna view. Do DVC owners ever get a free upgrade? 

Your schedule makes for a lot of changing resorts and gap times between check out and checking back in. You will be packing and unpacking every few days. That can get old real quick and can waste/tie up a lot of your time. If you have the option at picking up more nights at one of the places you are staying, I would highly recommend doing that.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> I believe that will be a standard view unit which means no savanna view. Do DVC owners ever get a free upgrade?
> 
> Your schedule makes for a lot of changing resorts and gap times between check out and checking back in. You will be packing and unpacking every few days. That can get old real quick and can waste/tie up a lot of your time. If you have the option at picking up more nights at one of the places you are staying, I would highly recommend doing that.



I am fine with that. I prefer to experience different resorts for now. DVC moves our luggage. I do not think there is gap time because we will be busy during the day. We just take the monorail or boat to our next hotel. We need to drive down to Miami so breaking up the drive into 2 hours trips seems better to us. We travel with just carry on luggage.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2018)

blondietink said:


> The value rooms at AK Jambo House are mostly parking lot views.



I have heard that many have savannah view but it's the luck of the draw. If we are not happy this year, we will book Savannah view next year.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2018)

This year and next year, we were trying to maximize number of days in the best accommodations possible since we have an annual pass. However, since we made our reservations, we care less about maximizing days than having space and comfort. Hence, we booked a 2 bedroom at Vero. It's too late now to upgrade all our other reservations for WDW. We just upgraded to a 2 br for Aulani. Next year, we will focus on views, space and comfort even if we get fewer days. I would love to use our points for the Poly Bungalows, maybe next year. The problem is if we get the Poly Bungalows, I would never leave the room.


----------



## Jan M. (May 25, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> This year and next year, we were trying to maximize number of days in the best accommodations possible since we have an annual pass. However, since we made our reservations, we care less about maximizing days than having space and comfort. Hence, we booked a 2 bedroom at Vero. It's too late now to upgrade all our other reservations for WDW. We just upgraded to a 2 br for Aulani. Next year, we will focus on views, space and comfort even if we get fewer days. I would love to use our points for the Poly Bungalows, maybe next year. The problem is if we get the Poly Bungalows, I would never leave the room.



From what I've heard about Aulani you will love it.

Can you only get a limited number of upgrades or only get the upgrades at the time of booking?  We aren't DVC owners do I'm curious about how it works with them.

Since they will transfer your stuff changing resorts shouldn't be the big inconvenience i was imagining.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> From what I've heard about Aulani you will love it.
> 
> Can you only get a limited number of upgrades or only get the upgrades at the time of booking?  We aren't DVC owners do I'm curious about how it works with them.
> 
> Since they will transfer your stuff changing resorts shouldn't be the big inconvenience i was imagining.



As a DVC owner, you can change reservations as often as you want. They only limit it at one month out, I believe. They also offer insurance for all points reservations including airfare for $89 a year. This covers all vacations using a usage year's points. If you are an RCI exchanger, the benefits are much more limited, as they should be.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2018)

Disney Vacation Club is my favorite vacation club. The service is outstanding. My second favorite is Marriott Vacation Club. We own at many brands. Happy with all. I have been able to get all reservations I want as long as I book early. But I have also been able to re-schedule with minimal problems at DVC and MVC.


----------



## Dean (May 25, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> From what I've heard about Aulani you will love it.
> 
> Can you only get a limited number of upgrades or only get the upgrades at the time of booking?  We aren't DVC owners do I'm curious about how it works with them.
> 
> Since they will transfer your stuff changing resorts shouldn't be the big inconvenience i was imagining.


DVC does not upgrade members.  They get what they booked unless there is some issue where the unit type they booked is not available.  Sometimes members have taken he hotel approach of asking for an upgrade at checkin only to later find out they were charged for the upgrade using their points.  In some cases using new points with borrowing and the points used in the original reservation are now in holding status.  

IMO the amount of inconvenience of changing rooms varies by person due to their needs and planning.  Check out is 11 and check in is officially AFTER 4 and it's not uncommon to be 5 or 6.  I like the Marriott policy where you can stay in one room until the next is ready.  

This thread has the view type for the rooms listed. https://www.easywdw.com/forums/showthread.php?35532-Room-Views-at-Animal-Kingdom-Villas-Jambo


----------



## blondietink (May 25, 2018)

In all of our over 15 stays using our DVC, we have never been upgraded.  The only way to get an upgrade is if the villa you have reserved is out of service for maintenance. I have never met anybody that got upgraded,either.


----------



## chriskre (May 26, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Folks may be amazed by this but I had a Poly deluxe studio lake view. Poly is one of my home resorts. I just canceled it because I thought we were spending too many days at Disney and switched to a 2 br in Vero Beach. Someone got very lucky and snagged my Poly studio at less than 6 months out. So if you are constantly looking online on DVC, things do become available at later dates.



And I have learned this by letting a points broker rent my points!
I'm shocked at how many great ressies he has been able to get
for our clients!  I know there are a ton of spec renters out there
but these points brokers have it figured out too.

I don't like Disney in summer myself because of the heat but he's
gotten several Poly, VGF, and Boardwalk ressies.  Not one person
is doing a SSR or OKW ressie.  

BTW Vero is definitely underrated.  
But shhhhh, don't tell anyone.  LOL
It's such an awesome place.  
And they just redid the rooms so they're all nice and fresh.
I was there in August in the Inn.  

I got a 2 bedroom once thru RCI and it's very spacious.
I usually stay in the Inn rooms now because I prefer to be by the main
building and just use the restaurants because of mobility issues.
Enjoy Vero.   

Another aside on room availability,  I had a garden view booked
for that August stay at Vero DVC.  I called the morning of check in to
the front desk and asked if they could see if there was any oceanfront
units and they were able to switch us to an oceanfront and I did not
have to call member services to do it.  So apparently there is a little
bit more latitude there with the hotel rooms.  I guess they had no
cash reservations so maybe they were able to put them into the club
to book.  Whatever the reason I was very happy to have the oceanfront
unit.  Yay DVC.  Truly is my favorite TS even after all these years.


----------



## TravelTime (May 26, 2018)

chriskre said:


> And I have learned this by letting a points broker rent my points!
> I'm shocked at how many great ressies he has been able to get
> for our clients!  I know there are a ton of spec renters out there
> but these points brokers have it figured out too.
> ...



What are the views from the 2 bedrooms? I read online that there is garden view and pool view. I was hoping we could get something with a bit of an ocean view in the 2 bedroom. Do you know if there are any 2 bedrooms with some ocean view?


----------



## chriskre (May 26, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> What are the views from the 2 bedrooms? I read online that there is garden view and pool view. I was hoping we could get something with a bit of an ocean view in the 2 bedroom. Do you know if there are any 2 bedrooms with some ocean view?



No ocean views with the 2 bedrooms unless you get a beach cottage.
They did give us the top floor so you can peek at the sea but there is
so much foliage that you won't have an ocean view in the 2 bedrooms.
The RCI assigned unit was a low floor so they said they were doing us
a favor as an owner and upgrading the unit which I do believe them.

That's another reason why I prefer to stay in the Inn now instead of
the TS side.  The TS side pretty much doesn't have any views.
The grounds are beautifully lush but they cover the beach views.
You can hear the surf but that's about it.  
And when it rains then it's tough getting to the main building if you
want to eat at the restaurants.  And it rains every day in the summer
here which is when I usually go to Vero.


----------



## TravelTime (May 26, 2018)

chriskre said:


> No ocean views with the 2 bedrooms unless you get a beach cottage.
> They did give us the top floor so you can peek at the sea but there is
> so much foliage that you won't have an ocean view in the 2 bedrooms.
> The RCI assigned unit was a low floor so they said they were doing us
> ...



The rooms at the Inn are like hotel rooms, aren’t they? We need more space for family.


----------



## chriskre (May 26, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> The rooms at the Inn are like hotel rooms, aren’t they? We need more space for family.



Yeah they are.
Two queen beds with a small mini-fridge/micro/sink thingie.  
But the rooms are decent size.  Pretty big actually.
You might be able to fit a rollaway in there too.  
It would be uncomfortable for more than a night or 2 but doable.
You won't be spending much time in the room, and the balconies
can seat 4.  
The studios at Poly are about the same size as the Vero Inn rooms
minus the extra bathroom setup.


----------



## Dean (May 27, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> The rooms at the Inn are like hotel rooms, aren’t they? We need more space for family.


The have exactly the same amenities as the studios with DVC, they are just set up differently.  As noted 2 queens rather than a queen and pullout and are more shotgun oriented other than a handful of corner units.  Actually I think the views from the top 2 floors are better now post recent hurricanes, unfortunately.  But even for an "ocean view" the views are often blocked by foliage.


----------



## chriskre (May 27, 2018)

Dean said:


> The have exactly the same amenities as the studios with DVC, they are just set up differently.  As noted 2 queens rather than a queen and pullout and are more shotgun oriented other than a handful of corner units.  Actually I think the views from the top 2 floors are better now post recent hurricanes, unfortunately.  But even for an "ocean view" the views are often blocked by foliage.



Then that explains it. 
We had the first corner unit right next to the bar upstairs and the unit was very spacious I thought.
Yes the view isn't fantasticly perfect, but you do hear the surf and can see the horizon and sunrise!

It's just such a peaceful understatedly elegant ambiance.
It's hard to explain, you just have to go and experience it, I guess.
Even though there are lots of kids there, it's nothing like the other Disney resorts except in the pool area.
I imagine since most people staying in the hotel need the kitchen with kids they stay away from the Inn!
I'm starting to show my age and patience for kids.  LOL.


----------



## Deb & Bill (May 27, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> I believe that will be a standard view unit which means no savanna view. Do DVC owners ever get a free upgrade?
> 
> Your schedule makes for a lot of changing resorts and gap times between check out and checking back in. You will be packing and unpacking every few days. That can get old real quick and can waste/tie up a lot of your time. If you have the option at picking up more nights at one of the places you are staying, I would highly recommend doing that.


The Value villas at AKL (Jambo House only) may be pool view, parking lot view or savanna view.  There is no choice and you get what you get.  

Also, the two villas at WL are Copper Creek and Boulder Ridge.  Boulder Ridge used to be the Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  Copper Creek is the new one currently for sale and is converted hotel rooms in the wing closest to BRV at WL.


----------



## Dean (May 27, 2018)

All 2 BR are located in the outbuildings.  Most are lockoff's and ALL 2 BR dedicated are on the ends of the U nearest the road.  So getting a dedicated 2 BR will guarantee a poor view.  If one has a studio, 1 BR or L/O 2 BR then they should ask for a 3rd or 4th floor unit on the ocean side.  It might help to find out what these villa numbers are if that's the goal.


----------

